# Poor little fellow - wish him luck!



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Lady called me said she found him on her front lawn, probably got snatched and dropped by a Hawk or a Raven or something. He was so starved and dehydrated he was just laying there face down panting. I was able to get fluids (Nutri-Start) in him and after he perked up some I put him in with one of my best Momma birds and she and her Poppa bird adopted him and were busy taking turns feeding him all last night. Here he is this morning with his new Momma getting some breakfast. He looks so happy now to have a Momma and Papa to take care of him. Cute little pooper - wish him luck on his new life.

NAB


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is such a lovely story. I was nervous about reading it when I read the title but am so pleased to hear it's a good outcome and he's got a new Mom & Dad to take care of him.
What amazing parents. 

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, great story !...is there ANY sign of external injury, though ? Because if so, you should begin antibiotics asap....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay!  I am happy for him! He's very lucky.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh.....so sweet! I'm glad he found you and his new momma


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I love reading stuff like this ......A job well done to you and to *big momma & pappa*


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

That is so sweet!! Wishing the little guy the very best!! Kudos to to adoptive parents!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucky little baby to end up with you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is sooooo cute! what a good mom and dad !


----------

